# Asus P5N7A-VM support



## vitek16 (Sep 28, 2009)

I wish to install FreeBSD/amd64 on motherboard ASUS P5N7A-VM, whether but I doubt supports all its components FreeBSD.
Somebody can already had experience on installation on the given motherboard?
Help please...


----------



## Dmitry (Sep 28, 2009)

vitek16 said:
			
		

> I wish to install FreeBSD/amd64 on motherboard ASUS P5N7A-VM, whether but I doubt supports all its components FreeBSD.
> Somebody can already had experience on installation on the given motherboard?
> Help please...


Post output "pciconf -l -v " here


----------



## vitek16 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dmitry said:
			
		

> Post output "pciconf -l -v " here



I cannot give a output "pciconf-lv" because I only am going to buy the given MB


----------



## mav@ (Sep 28, 2009)

Messages on the net tell that it should work. The only thing you should consider is to enable AHCI mode for SATA controller in BIOS:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-262962_12_0.html


----------



## vitek16 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

